# What's it worth?



## YYCHM (Apr 21, 2020)

5", no mounting plate.  A friend is looking to sell it and asked me what it might be worth.  Looks to be a predecessor to Bison.

Craig


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks in good shape.  Current market is depressed right now.  A real 5" bison would be spendy.  If it moves smoothly and the jaws are without any 'wiggle', Id thin between 200 and 300 bucks.  If he had to sell it on the open market right now, prob around $120.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 22, 2020)

Well given that brand new Bison costs $200 - new old stock for an old lathe type, a used one would be, in good condition, around $100. If it had a nice back then it would be more. 

It may sell for a bit more on say eBay but with fees you may end up with a $100 anyways (figure around 15% - 20% for eBay / PayPal fees). The buyer may end up with shipping closer to $200. But you have to wait a while and then do the shipping yourself.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 22, 2020)

Tom where can you by a brand new 5" Bison any style for 200$?
(USD) https://www.ajaxtoolsupply.com/bilach5plbam.html
(CDN) http://www.sowatool.com/Product/11/336/1747

Bison used to be high quality alternative to USA maybe 15-20 years ago. But they are crazy high prices (new) compared to almost any brand. But I agree used/vintage is whatever the market will pay.
Its definitely a Bison even though the logo is different these days. Not sure if 78 is the year?


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 22, 2020)

... So I'm currently negotiating for  buying a 6" bison 6 jaw.  I'd be very happy to get it for 700$ The guy wants 800$ for it, which is reasoable, but I'll wait.  the 3 jaw versions are cheaper and more common, hence the evaluation.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 22, 2020)

I think I priced at 800 - an OK price for an 8" in Edmonton - not sure whatever it is the same guy with a large shop for sale due to retiring. 

6 jaw is something I would like to have but have hard time justifying the need for it.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 22, 2020)

if i could find  a  good bison 6 jaw for 800 i'd buy it on zero notice.  that's a steal - new they are 2600$ or more!


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh certainly if the chuck is in "like new" condition. But is it?


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 22, 2020)

The one I'm negotiating on looks like it was just unwrapped.  Less than 50 hours on it.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 22, 2020)

John, I'm not 100% certain but I think Bison 6J only comes as SetTru version? So unlike majority of their other chucks offered in plain back or SetTru flavors. The reason I mention is if his back plate does not match your spindle then its ~200 USD touch for a SetTru backplate FOB USA. The chuck/backplate combo goes for about 1635 USD, the chuck only about 1434 USD.
800CDN is a smokin deal if its in good shape.
https://www.ajaxtoolsupply.com/61bi6jawsfol.html
https://www.ajaxtoolsupply.com/bi66jaw2pise.html


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 22, 2020)

5" Bison on a 1 1/2 x 8tpi mount for $190 cdn plus shipping. I think to Calgary the shipping is about $40 so for about $230 you have a 5" Bison 3 jaw chuck at your door. The mount is a removable backing plate so it can be put on whatever mount you need. 
http://www.hhrobertsmachinery.com/Accessories/Chucks/bench_lathe.html
I bought a 3 jaw Bison and a 4 jaw Atlas and am happy with both.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 22, 2020)

PeterT said:


> 800CDN is a smokin deal if its in good shape.
> 
> I think Bison 6J only comes as SetTru version?



I agree.  I can only afford 700.  it doesn't have a D6 backing plate, but a set-tru back with an arbour.  It is intended to be held in a larger 3 jaw chuck, which I already have.

yes, it is a set-tru.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 24, 2020)

So, my buddy says he would be thrilled to get $150 shipped (within AB) for it.  Says the chuck is smooth and tight.  He is a retired HS shop teacher and more into wood working than metal working but would know if the condition was suspect.  PM me if you're interested and I'll put you in contact with him.

Craig


----------

